# Amelxamel outcome? (corns)



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, the Two amels in the shop have been at it like rabbits, she is now off of her food, and in shed. Approx 4days until she sheds, so expecing eggs in about a month. 

Whats the babies going to be?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

all amels in theory


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks.

Is there any chance of anything else, or is that the only outcome. Can they have other hets too?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

if they are both het anery say, then you might get the odd one, or even a snow


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

ooooh. Whats the chances of them both carring hets then, given we have no BG on them...One is a REALLY pretty amel, and the other is a "normal looking" amel (i dnt think that makes a difference) lol

Thanks Nige


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well theres not that much chance that they are not het anything, but they must both be het for the same thing for it to come out.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

ahhh so still a lucky dip, but you reckon they will be het somthing then and if two simlar hets meet, pretty babies are born...i get it 

Thank s agen


----------



## farleigh24 (Apr 9, 2007)

it all adds to fun ,,,guessing what you will get


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i wouldnt think there is too many lower end morphs that are not het for anything.
you try finding a normal normal, virtually impossible


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

am i right in saying there is no chance of normal babies, since all the genes are for albinoism?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats right, there will be no normals, as long as he IS the father


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

you make it sound so bad lol

It is deffinatly him 








She was a virgin before they met...never even layed eyes on another man


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

The offspring will be all amels then and if they are both het anery then you may get snows but the offspring will always be homozygous amel even if they are homozygous for anything if you can understand this.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> you make it sound so bad lol
> 
> It is deffinatly him
> 
> ...


PROVE IT :lol2:


----------

